# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Согрешить… Покаяться! Простить?

## Irina

*Согрешить… Покаяться! Простить?*

*
Что мы считаем грехом? За что нам бывает стыдно? Почему какие-то проступки мы вычеркиваем из памяти, а другие гнетут нас на протяжении многих лет? Нужно ли каяться и как научиться прощать? 
*

Есть у нас один христианский обычай. После масленицы в воскресенье, именуемое "прощеным", необходимо попросить прощения у всех, кого ты вольно или невольно обидел, а также простить обидевших тебя. Этого дня с его лавиной чистосердечных признаний я всегда жду с опаской...

Это было два года назад. В тот день я узнала, что большое жирное пятно, обнаруженное на моем платье в канун празднования Нового года, было поставлено приятельницей – ей такое платье не досталось. В прошлом году меня шокировали откровения однокурсницы, признавшейся, что лет десять назад она целовалась с моим бывшим мужем (теперь уже бывшим, но тогда-то он был настоящим!), и осадок, как говорится, остался... Так что в этом году к подобным сюрпризам я решила подготовиться заранее и понять: что мы считаем грехом? За что нам бывает стыдно? Почему какие-то проступки мы вычеркиваем из памяти, а другие гнетут нас на протяжении многих лет? Нужно ли каяться и как научиться прощать?

Всем известны семь основных смертных грехов: гордыня, алчность, сладострастие, зависть, чревоугодие, гнев и лень. Кстати, смертными они называются вовсе не потому, что караются сурово, а потому, что присущи всем нам, смертным. А в нашем безумном мире не всегда и воспринимаются как грехи. Ведь лень движет техническим прогрессом – именно благодаря ей появились стиральные и посудомоечные машины. Зависть помогает самосовершенствоваться: глядя на стройную подругу, я, к примеру, истязаю себя в тренажерном зале. Чревоугодие мощно вторглось в нашу жизнь вместе с постсоциалистическим обилием продуктов, томами поваренных энциклопедий и невозможностью включить телевизор, не наткнувшись на очередного кулинарного гуру. О сладострастии и говорить нечего: если тебя в нем не обвиняют, то ты, пожалуй, скучна, пресна и, возможно, вообще фригидна!

Собственно, о глобальных смертных грехах я и не собираюсь говорить. Куда больше нас тяготят мелкие нелицеприятные поступки, нечистоплотные грешки, бытовые оплошности. Но как утверждали мудрецы: "Мешок с песком так же может утянуть на дно моря, как один булыжник".


*Не судите, да не судимы будете*

Согрешить… Покаяться! Простить?Чтобы понять, какие сюрпризы могут хранить такие "мешки с песком", я провела опрос – какие грешки за нами числятся? Начала, конечно, с себя. В старые застойные времена у нас в квартире была ваза, в которую, как в копилку, родители бросали железные рубли, чтобы купить кухонный гарнитур. Мне было лет восемь, и уж о чем мне совершенно не мечталось – так это о кухонной мебели. В общем, однажды я взяла из вазы один рубль. Несколько дней носила его в портфеле, но после, мучимая чувством стыда, сказала родителям, что нашла рубль на улице и торжественно внесла в копилку свою лепту. Почему-то сразу вспомнилась мне именно эта история, хотя в последующей жизни, понятное дело, были проступки и серьезнее: в багаже имелись легкомысленные знакомства в клубах, страсть к покеру и вырывание нужных мне страниц из словаря в публичной библиотеке. А уж о грешных мыслях лучше промолчу!

Мои знакомые, кстати, тоже, в основном, вспоминали давние детские проступки. О том, как украли немецкого пупса у подружки в детском садике. Как в старших классах бросили из школьного окна наполненный водой презерватив. Предмет сей шлепнулся на землю в метре от пожилой учительницы, она сильно испугалась, а всем было очень весело. О том, как умыкнули классный журнал и выставили себе пятерки. Разыграли человека, от которого только что ушла жена: "Это зоопарк? Нет? А отчего тогда осел у телефона?" Но почему только такие, пусть жестокие, но все же детские грешки-шалости вспоминаются людям, которые изменяют женам и мужьям, ведут двойную бухгалтерию, уезжают, поцарапав чужую машину, и перемывают друг другу кости?..

Наверное, потому, что все мы – родом из детства. Потому что испытанный тогда стыд был первым в нашей жизни. И как вовремя сделанная прививка от столбняка ограждает от этой страшной болезни, так и пережитое в детстве чувство вины препятствует постыдным поступкам в будущем. 


*Без вины виноватые*

По мнению психологов, наша психика блокирует мысли о наших же серьезных взрослых проступках, услужливо предлагая нам оправдания. Изменила мужу? Сам виноват, внимания не уделял! Подставила "карательным" органам конкурирующую фирму? Так и эта фирма чистоплотностью в бизнесе не отличалась! Прикарманила чужие деньги? Только из-за крайней финансовой необходимости и жадности работодателей! А такую защитную реакцию включает наш организм, потому как понимает: очень некомфортно будет ему жить, постоянно чувствуя вину.

Впрочем, полная блокировка этого комплекса свойственна лишь самовлюбленным, самодовольным и психологически ущемленным людям. Остальные анализируют прошлые поступки, переживают из-за них, что-то наверняка не могут себе простить. Но стоит к этим нормальным эмоциям добавить невротический тип характера, стресс, определенное воспитание – и чувство вины приобретает гипертрофированные формы, превращается в невроз и мешает радостям нашей жизни.

*С такими крайностями уже необходимо бороться.*

* Поймите, что самоедство – совершенно неэффективное чувство! Мы не можем изменить прошлое, но способны сделать выводы и учиться на своих ошибках. Не надо себя бесконечно корить за секс "с первого взгляда". Просто в будущем исключите предпосылки для этого: не пейте мартини с незнакомцами или, как минимум, всегда имейте при себе презерватив.
* Перестаньте считать каждый сломанный ноготь кармической расплатой за свои грехи. Кстати, по буддистской философии, человек рожден для того, чтобы учиться: сначала завязывать кармические узлы, а затем их развязывать. Так что воспринимайте свою жизненную ошибку как курсы тонкого мира!
* Поделитесь своими проблемами с профессионалами: врачами, службами доверия. После разговора с психологом вы, возможно, не избавитесь от этого гнетущего комплекса, но, как говорится в популярном анекдоте, научитесь этим гордиться!
* Чтобы облегчить чувство вины, вспомните о менталитете. Часть грехов вполне можно списать на него. Я частенько этим пользуюсь. Если, к примеру, страдаю оттого, что не выполнила свое обещание и подвела людей, – ловко списываю это упущение на славянскую безалаберность.
* Грех – понятие относительное, зависящее от времени, традиций, философии. Может, понимание этого принесет вам некое облегчение. Когда-то ведь грехом считалась потеря девственности до свадьбы. Хороши бы вы были, если бы корили себя из-за подобной ерунды! Может, и ошибка, из-за которой вы чувствуете себя виноватой, со временем тоже покажется вам не столь значимой?
* Убедите себя, что проступок, совершенный вами в прошлом, на тот момент, в том психологическом состоянии, в тех обстоятельствах, был вполне адекватным. Изменилось время, изменились вы, и сейчас подобное будет для вас неприемлемым.
* Наши грехи искупаются хорошими делами и поступками. Конечно же, ваша помощь коллеге по работе не аннулирует страстные объятия с ее мужем на новогоднем корпоративе. Но что-то в этом, несомненно, будет. Возможно, в высшей канцелярии эти объятия вам зачтутся не такими уж и страстными...
* Говорят, что Богу один кающийся дороже десяти праведников. Наша религия предоставляет нам уникальные возможности исповедаться и покаяться в своих грехах.


*"А ты ее прости, прости и отпусти..."*

Несмотря на мою уверенность в том, что каяться нам пристало только перед священником или психоаналитиком, люди сплошь и рядом устраивают исповедальни из спален, кухонь, телефонных разговоров и блогов в Интернете.

"Я, конечно, чувствовала, что с мужем происходит что-то неладное, – делится Алена. – Но все же оказалась не готова к серьезному разговору. Он усадил меня за стол на кухне, сделал нам кофе и сказал, что должен рассказать правду и облегчить душу. Оказывается, в течение года у него была любовница – младшая сестра одной нашей знакомой. Он уверил меня, что недавно прекратил свидания с ней, но наши отношения он хочет возродить, мол, с чистого листа, безо всякой лжи. Что мучается, посыпает себе голову пеплом и так далее. Себе-то он этим чистосердечным признанием душу облегчил, а обо мне, конечно, не особо думал – и вместо него теперь мучаюсь я. По-моему, запрет на подобные семейные покаяния должен быть оговорен отдельным пунктом в брачном контракте!"

Что же делать, если ваши близкие, испытывая чувство вины, взваливают на вас груз ненужных откровений? Попросить прощения всегда легче, чем простить. И все же сделать это необходимо. Да, простить подругу, рассказавшую всему миру об отсутствии у вас вагинального оргазма, невероятно трудно. Как и знакомого, отказавшегося вернуть одолженные у вас еще до кризиса деньги. Коллегу, за которого вы проделали большую часть работы на чистом энтузиазме. Но, не простив их, затаив обиду, вы нанесете вред только себе – будете продолжать вести с ними нескончаемые внутренние диалоги, находить доводы, выдвигать обвинения, лелеять в себе горечь и разочарование. И все эти отрицательные эмоции тут же отразятся не только на вашем внутреннем состоянии, но и на внешности! Что может быть страшнее обезображенного непримиримостью женского лица?


Конечно же, хотелось бы закончить статью обращением ко всем: "Не грешите!" Но ведь все мы живые люди. И поэтому ошибайтесь, идите вперед, учитесь на ошибках, прощайте, просите прощения, набивайте себе шишки и лечите ушибы. И пусть тот, кто безгрешен, первый бросит в меня камень!

----------


## ПаранойА

Надо уметь прощать. Это тяжело, но этому научится можно. Что хорошего если постоянно будет таить в душе обиду. 
Трудно и признаться в том, что вы совершили что-то плохое. Это тоже нужно уметь. Но если мы расскажешь, камень с души упадет. 
Мы боимся то, что нас не простят. Но просто значит человек не понял.

----------


## vova230

Не согрешишь - не покаешься, не покаешься - не будешь спасен, а не будешь спасен - ждет тебя геенна огненная. Значит грех есть хорошо.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Не согрешишь - не покаешься, не покаешься - не будешь спасен, а не будешь спасен - ждет тебя геенна огненная. Значит грех есть хорошо.


Софистика, ИМХО...

----------


## vova230

> Софистика, ИМХО...


:laugh1::lol:дурко

----------

